# The Order of the Illuminating Light of the Sun.



## Nholdamek

Hello,

I'm trying to translate the phrase: "The Order of the Illuminating Light of the Sun."

My guess is "Ordo Lucis Illuminans Solis."

<< Second question has its own thread. >>

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Nholdamek

Hello,
Just to bump this. I just want to verify that this translation is correct, or what needs to be fixed.


----------



## CapnPrep

Your translation says "illuminating order of the light of the sun".


----------



## Nholdamek

CapnPrep said:


> Your translation says "illuminating order of the light of the sun".



Hello,

What I'd like it to say is:

"The Order of the Illuminating Light of the Sun."

Can you tell me how I can fix it?

Why would illuminans apply to ordo, and not lucis?


----------



## Agró

Nholdamek said:


> Why would illuminans apply to ordo, and not lucis?



Because "illuminans" and "ordo" are in nominative case. "Lucis" is the genitive of "lux".

What you need is "illuminant*is*" (genitive).


----------



## Nholdamek

Agró said:


> Because "illuminans" and "ordo" are in nominative case. "Lucis" is the genitive of "lux".
> 
> What you need is "illuminant*is*" (genitive).



Perfect, thank you. So the phrase "Ordo Lucis Illuminantis Solis" would have the desired meaning?


----------

